# Container to Cyprus



## joesam20 (Jan 7, 2013)

I recently bought a house in Cyprus ( Kouklia ) and want to ship out some household goods. The prices I have been quoted for a container seem to be less than paying for a part load on a consolidated shipping container but I don't have enough to fill a 20ft container. Is there anyone who wants to move goods from UK to Cyprus and wants to share the cost. I probably have around 600 cuft to ship and a 20ft container is approx 1200 cuft. I am aiming to ship towards the end of February and I am based in Kent (between Hawkhurst and Tenterden) and would have the container at my property for loading and delivered to my house in Kouklia


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

joesam20 said:


> I recently bought a house in Cyprus ( Kouklia ) and want to ship out some household goods. The prices I have been quoted for a container seem to be less than paying for a part load on a consolidated shipping container but I don't have enough to fill a 20ft container. Is there anyone who wants to move goods from UK to Cyprus and wants to share the cost. I probably have around 600 cuft to ship and a 20ft container is approx 1200 cuft. I am aiming to ship towards the end of February and I am based in Kent (between Hawkhurst and Tenterden) and would have the container at my property for loading and delivered to my house in Kouklia


When we moved out, our removal company arranged for us to share a container with a couple of other people coming to Cyprus. They did all the donkey work and by the time they came and packed up our stuff the rest of the container was ready, and our stuff was shipped out shortly after. Worked a treat. If you want details, they are in my "55 Days in Bexhill" thread.


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

joesam20 said:


> I recently bought a house in Cyprus ( Kouklia ) and want to ship out some household goods. The prices I have been quoted for a container seem to be less than paying for a part load on a consolidated shipping container but I don't have enough to fill a 20ft container. Is there anyone who wants to move goods from UK to Cyprus and wants to share the cost. I probably have around 600 cuft to ship and a 20ft container is approx 1200 cuft. I am aiming to ship towards the end of February and I am based in Kent (between Hawkhurst and Tenterden) and would have the container at my property for loading and delivered to my house in Kouklia



Hi 
If it's any help my son shipped some things from Cyprus to UK with a chap from Peyia, they also ship or use to from UK part containers and was very reasonable. The chaps name is Lee and his email address use to be [email protected]
Hope this helps

Cherie.


----------



## Avanti1 (Nov 22, 2011)

Cherie said:


> Hi
> If it's any help my son shipped some things from Cyprus to UK with a chap from Peyia, they also ship or use to from UK part containers and was very reasonable. The chaps name is Lee and his email address use to be [email protected]
> Hope this helps
> 
> Cherie.


This firm has a new web site and is located on :- www.LHUCKCY.com
LHUKCY
His name is Lee and I have just contacted him regarding our mmove..let you inow how it progresses!!


----------



## jamesspencervip (Feb 8, 2013)

hi, im also looking for someone to share a 40ft container from uk to cyprus around july/august this summer of which i want half but if 1 or more persons would like to take the other half (20ft) we could all save some money, a 40ft container i have found is £1`900 but i will keep looking to see if i can find cheaper. anyone interested let me know )


----------



## Avanti1 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi
Won't be ready before early Sept if you could wait a little then certainly would be interested...need to think what we can get into 20foot !! Not heard from www.LHUCKCY.com but will keep in touch !
Avanti1


----------



## jamesspencervip (Feb 8, 2013)

hi, i can wait to beginning of september but i want to be back in cyprus befor the end of september. we can ship from any port of your choosing because i want to ship my renault trafic van (20ft) so i can drive it to any port and all my personal stuff will be in the back. a 20ft container is £1350 and a 40ft container is £1950 so is cheaper to get 40ft and share. let me know......james


----------



## buster12 (Oct 9, 2012)

jamesspencervip said:


> hi, i can wait to beginning of september but i want to be back in cyprus befor the end of september. we can ship from any port of your choosing because i want to ship my renault trafic van (20ft) so i can drive it to any port and all my personal stuff will be in the back. a 20ft container is £1350 and a 40ft container is £1950 so is cheaper to get 40ft and share. let me know......james


That is very cheap compared to quotes I have? Does this Include packing and delivery at other end? Who are the company - I need to speak to them quickly as I move in April?!!

Good luck with your move.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2013)

buster12 said:


> That is very cheap compared to quotes I have? Does this Include packing and delivery at other end? Who are the company - I need to speak to them quickly as I move in April?!!
> 
> Good luck with your move.


Hi!

As He states in his post the cargo is a Van so no packing would be needed. 

Anders


----------



## buster12 (Oct 9, 2012)

Yup - must open my eyes!!! Still cheap though!


----------



## Janimou (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi,

We too have been getting quotes for containers,and would like to know where you have got your quotes from. We have been quoted £4000 for 20ft and £6000 for 40. Thanks.


----------



## DaveKim (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi James
Could you give me the name of the shipping company you intend on using please.
Thanks
Dave


----------



## Avanti1 (Nov 22, 2011)

Janimou said:


> Hi,
> 
> We too have been getting quotes for containers,and would like to know where you have got your quotes from. We have been quoted £4000 for 20ft and £6000 for 40. Thanks.


We have tied lhucky but he is very difficult to pin down and not reallyh given us a viable quote. Instead we have Peter Morton who have quoted about 2050 euros and we may try the ro ro for the car. 
Hope that helps - may see you there !! :juggle:


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

Janimou said:


> Hi,
> 
> We too have been getting quotes for containers,and would like to know where you have got your quotes from. We have been quoted £4000 for 20ft and £6000 for 40. Thanks.


We are paying £5,000 for 40ft with 1 car.


----------



## kgi (Aug 29, 2013)

Avanti1 said:


> Hi
> Won't be ready before early Sept if you could wait a little then certainly would be interested...
> Avanti1


Hi there,

I don't know if you ever managed to sort something out, but if you didn't and are still interested, then I am looking for someone interested in sharing a 40' container from the UK to Cyprus around the end of September 2013.

(I'll also probably post a message to a new thread to cast my net wider, but thought I'd give you a heads-up first!).

Cheers,

kgi


----------



## markl7010 (Aug 25, 2013)

hi there im very interested in shipping some items out to Cyprus what area are you looking to have it sent to? I need to get it towards ayia triada, the east side of the island if you contact me on [email protected]
regards mark.


----------



## markl7010 (Aug 25, 2013)

*Container*

hi is there anybody shipping a container from the UK to Cyprus around end sept/oct as I need to ship some items out and looking to share a container with someone, if you do please contact me on [email protected] 

cheers 

mark


----------

